

Show HN: My first Jekyll based documentation portal - arunoda
http://docs.dokeeno.com/

======
josephkern
And go over the grammar with a fine tooth comb. You might want to find a
native English speaker to help you with the prose. The writing isn't bad, it's
just not correct or fluid.

Do not consider these corrections, but examples of my observation.

"Do my customer know about what my product offer?"

Do my customers know about what my product has to offer?

"Look at following set of questions?"

Look at the following set of questions;

"Seem like familiar to you? Then Dokeeno can help you.

Does this seem familiar to you? Then Dokeeno can help.

------
tzaman
You should really invest in a better microphone - presenting a product with
sub-par audio drives people away.

